# See 'yall!



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Mar 25, 2009)

Goin' on vacation for six days.  See ya then!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 25, 2009)

Don't scare me like that!

Have a good vacation and we'll see you when you get back.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Mar 25, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Don't scare me like that!
> 
> Have a good vacation and we'll see you when you get back.


LOL, did you think I was leaving the forum?!



  I'm sorry!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 25, 2009)

Yes, that's what I thought.


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 25, 2009)

have a fun safe trip.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Mar 25, 2009)

Thank you, wynedot!

LOL, never!  I like it here too much!


----------



## Thewife (Mar 25, 2009)

Vacation?
I didn't think farmers got vacations!

Have fun!


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Mar 25, 2009)

thewife said:
			
		

> Vacation?
> I didn't think farmers got vacations!
> 
> Have fun!


Thank you!

And just FYI, I'm not a farmer yet.  I'm too young to have my own farm.  I just help my parents.    I still get vacations.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 25, 2009)

thewife said:
			
		

> Vacation?
> I didn't think farmers got vacations!
> 
> Have fun!


If you recall I took a weekend off last fall. Left DH home and took a SIL and the girls and headed for another of the SIL's.


----------

